# greenflies??



## chrisboy101 (Jul 23, 2007)

are green flies ok to feed an african mantid :?:


----------



## Ben.M (Jul 23, 2007)

Yep, i used to feed them


----------



## Asa (Jul 23, 2007)

Perfectly fine.


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 23, 2007)

Green bottle flies? Perfectly fine.


----------



## Ian (Jul 24, 2007)

You referring to feeding young nymphs greenflies, or larger nymphs green/blue bottle flies?


----------

